# Ulrich Zwingli



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2005)

Ulrich Zwingli, Swiss Reformer, was born on January 1, 1484 and died in battle on October 11, 1531. His last words were "Not to fear is the armour." 

[Edited on 10-9-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2006)




----------

